# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Apple AirPods 2nd gen με λίγη χρήση σε άριστη κατάσταση

## pas2007

Πωλούνται Apple AirPods 2nd generation με χρήση 4 περίπου μηνών. Αγοράστηκαν τον Οκτώβριο του 2019 είναι εκτός εγγύησης, χωρίς σημάδια και σπασίματα και είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση. Περιλαμβάνουν σσυσκευασία και καλώδιο φόρτισης. Πωλούνται λόγω αλλαγής σε νεότερο μοντέλο.
Τιμή 50€

----------

